# A function to keep notes in WR



## karlalou

I want a function to keep notes of what I've learned or liked in this forums.
I have a couple of ideas.

One is a place to store links of one's favorite threads. The current 'Watch Thread' function doesn't work very well for this purpose. I've saved some threads using it, but it says "You are not watching any forums". It seems that it just gives me 'alerts' when I posted in that thread.

Another is a function to send PM to oneself, so that we can use it to keep notes or make links to the favorite threads, or use it freely using the same editing tools.


----------



## zaby

Do you know the browser named Vivaldi ?

It allows you to take notes and add snapshots. For the moment I don't use this feature but I think it could suit you.

Here is a snapshot of how the notes look in Vivaldi. There may be other browsers offering this feature.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Karalou,


karlalou said:


> The current 'Watch Thread' function doesn't work very well for this purpose. I've saved some threads using it, but it says "You are not watching any forums".


You need to use the "My Threads" link to get to the page that lists your watched threads:
http://forum.wordreference.com/watched/threads/all


karlalou said:


> send PM to oneself


I believe you can send a PM to yourself already.

Beyond that, your browser allows you to bookmark pages and I bet you can find some browser add-ons that will do something along the lines of what you are interested in.

I hope this helps!


----------



## karlalou

Thanks.
Could you tell me how to send PM to myself?
I see "Start a conversation" on profile of others, but it does not appear on my profile..


----------



## siares

karlalou said:


> Thanks.
> Could you tell me how to send PM to myself?
> I see "Start a conversation" on profile of others, but it does not appear on my profile..


Start a conversation this way:
hover over Inbox
click on Start a New Conversation
and then enter participants

However, 
You cannot send a PM to yourself - it says enter a valid participant.
I've been getting around this by addressing PMs with my notes to banned members.


----------



## karlalou

Thank you, everyone.

I feel PM to oneself is the most convenient way if that is possible..
mm.. PMs to banned members.. are those accounts absolutely terminated?

How do you do that? It doesn't allow me to send a PM to a banned member.


----------



## Gemmenita

karlalou said:


> One is a place to store links of one's favorite threads. (...)it says "You are not watching any forums". (...) Another is a function to send PM to oneself



Hi Karlalou,

In vBulletin (the previous software of Forum), it was a solution for this problem: there was a very good option inside 'Subscription' option (actual Watch Thread) which was called 'Forward Thread'.
By this very good option, you could forward any thread you were interested in _to the email address_ of someone else or to_ your own email_. Therefore you could have the link of the thread in your mailbox (a place to store links of your favorite threads as you wish) even without being already obligated to paticipate in that thread (or _watch_ that thread)

I don't know whether it would be possible for Mike to add this option inside the menu of actual Watch Thread!


----------



## siares

karlalou said:


> How do you do that? It doesn't allow me to send a PM to a banned member.


via the steps in my previous post. I've just invited you to a newly created conversation with a banned member now.


----------



## karlalou

Thank you, all.

I've created a conversation with a banned member that siares sent to me. 

My email box is.. since I'm using the box at my Internet service provider's HP, and since it's not very smoothly working.. so I have to learn how to use email software on my PC, but meanwhile I prefer work in WR..
Oh, and I do have a browser add-on called 'Pocket' for Firefox, but it's already have many unread pages I've saved or mistakenly saved.. have to organize them too.. I just can't keep starting new things.. XD


----------



## siares

The banned member I and Karlalou had a conversation with just replied.
So it doesn't work the way one would want to!
By the way, only members banned recently were accessible by PMs.

Mike please introduce a feature of addressing PMs to oneself.


----------



## Karton Realista

siares said:


> The banned member I and Karlalou had a conversation with just replied.
> So it doesn't work the way one would want to!


It's like "We used this dead guys forhead as an ashtray, but then he woke up!"


----------



## siares

Gross, Karton! (aptly) Some bad judgement from my side, huh? Fortunately the said member didn't mind and we had nice conversation.


----------



## bearded

siares said:


> By the way, only members banned recently were accessible by PMs.


I would like to know how long after the banning the time is, in which the PM 'service' works/is active with a banned member. Thank you.


----------



## karlalou

Yes, we are fine.

All the same, thanks for your suggestion, siares. 

I just created another account and am sending PM to it. Now I can keep and organize my notes here.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

karlalou said:


> I just created another account and am sending PM


Please check the WR rules - Registering more than 1 account is not allowed.



> *Represent yourself honestly.*
> You may register with one user name only.
> Do not pretend to be someone you are not: this includes gender, nationality and native language.
> You must provide your native language, including your country or the variety you speak (eg: "English - Ireland" or "Mexican Spanish") for languages with multiple regions. Who you are and where you are from is very important to understanding any translations or other language information that you provide.


----------



## karlalou

Oh.. I did use almost the same user name, just added .s at the end to mean it's a substitute account. I am not trying to be someone else. I have no intention of posting with the new account, but I'll say on the profile it's a substitute account of karlalou. I just hope I can keep notes of things I learned or liked.

OK. I'll make my note somewhere else, and delete my new account.

If there's a function to keep links to favorite posts, it would benefit users like me. It's not to show people how many favorites you got, but to make it easier to go back to the helpful post  as a means of one's studying languages.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

karlalou said:


> I am not trying to be someone else


I'm sure you aren't 
I only wanted to remind you and all the people who read this thread that WR members can only have one active account.


----------



## karlalou

Thanks, Paul.


----------



## machadinho

I fully support the favorite threads feature.


----------

